

Ask HN: Review my website: http://colate.it - jamesarobbo

Hi Guys and Girls
I&#x27;m fairly new to web development and have just pushed a new personal project of mine online (with the hope that it will help get me a job!).<p>In short, the site gathers news links from various news outlets (i know there are probably plenty that do something similar) including less well-known sites in the West like Al Jazeera and China CCTV News to help give a more well rounded view (if the person wants). There is then an Opinions section where signed in users can write their opinion on a news story (the story doesn&#x27;t have to be from my site). All users can read the opinions regardless of whether they&#x27;re a signed in user.<p>You&#x27;re feedback would be greatly appreciated but please don&#x27;t be too harsh! I&#x27;m still learning and i know there&#x27;s plenty more than can&#x2F;should be done especially if i get some traffic. I&#x27;ve already taken on board some feedback and the site now displays images for stories as well as reducing twitter permissions.<p>Thanks so much
======
blank_quest
Hi I am not a developer but I liked the Idea of this site, am from India and
am studying for some services that requires constant News reading for general
awareness. There is one site that clicked me very well, its Younews.in. One
Feature I liked most is page scrapping original news page for pulling the
news-text into browser. Its poorly done though but has similar idea as
colate.it

~~~
jamesarobbo
Thanks for feedback my friend

~~~
blank_quest
:). Actually am very much interested in getting the customized News feeds into
my mailbox or Reader. I have even tried some third party webtools like
page2rss.com and feed43.com to scrap pages with particular "keywords" and
create the feed. But due to my lack of Technical knowledge I end up wasting
time. I still dearly want something that works.

------
atmo79
The thumbnail photos are a little blurry.

~~~
jamesarobbo
yea a few of them are due to the size of the image on the source website

